# Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise August 10th



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

*Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise August 31*







Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. If u need more info you can contact me joey #714-492-0896


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Have a great 1. Cant make it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED. IT WILL NOT BE ON AUG 10*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

New date is aug 31 not the 10th anymore so mark ur calendars for the 31st not the 10th


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT*


TEAM HI POWER said:



Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 6AM TO 9AMSATURDAY AUGUST 31,2013
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon

Click to expand...

 *


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

AUGUST 31st NEW DATE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM SATURDAY AUGUST 31,2013
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT MAKE IT LAST YEAR HERE A VIDEO OF SOME OF OUR CRUISES


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LAST YEAR POSTED


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CRUIZING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LINE UP AT HUNNINGTON BEACH CA LAST YEAR


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WE CRUIZIN HUNNINGTON BEACH ,CA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

hope YOU ALL CAN MAKE IT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Everyone be sure to bring your canopy's,chairs and BBQ's must be charcoal no propane and food as if u were going to the beach yourself for the day.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Everyone be sure to bring your canopy's,chairs and BBQ's must be charcoal no propane and food as if u were going to the beach yourself for the day.


Let's do this


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Lets double the number of bikes this year


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump going to be nice


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lets double the number of bikes this year


Last year we had about 48


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

******************ATTENTION LAYITLOW FRIENDS ********************
PLEASE HELP!!!TODAY I FOUND OUT THAT MY LIL BROS FRIEND GONE MISSING HES BEEN MISSING FOR 2 DAYS NOW I TALKDED TO HIS DAY TODAY AFTER FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND HE GAVE ME A DESCRIPTION OF HIS SON" NAME:ALFONSO MARQUIN/GUTIERREZ AGE:11 YEARS OLD WIEGHT:105LBS HIEGHT:5'2 LAST SEEN:TODAY AT ROETARY PARK OF OF A STREET" PLEASE LIKE/ SHARE THIS PIC ON UR PROFILE I WAS TALKING TO THE DAD AND HE WAS CRYING BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS SON BACK PLEASE IF YOU SEE HIM YOU CAN CALL THE PHONE MOM/DADS PHONE DIRECTLY THE # IS (951)385-6446


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

What you doing up so early youngster...


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What you doing up so early youngster...


Graduated homie . Now on the gring to bump TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I could only imagine what the family is going thru!!!!! 




meno97 said:


> ******************ATTENTION LAYITLOW FRIENDS ********************
> PLEASE HELP!!!TODAY I FOUND OUT THAT MY LIL BROS FRIEND GONE MISSING HES BEEN MISSING FOR 2 DAYS NOW I TALKDED TO HIS DAY TODAY AFTER FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND HE GAVE ME A DESCRIPTION OF HIS SON" NAME:ALFONSO MARQUIN/GUTIERREZ AGE:11 YEARS OLD WIEGHT:105LBS HIEGHT:5'2 LAST SEEN:TODAY AT ROETARY PARK OF OF A STREET" PLEASE LIKE/ SHARE THIS PIC ON UR PROFILE I WAS TALKING TO THE DAD AND HE WAS CRYING BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS SON BACK PLEASE IF YOU SEE HIM YOU CAN CALL THE PHONE MOM/DADS PHONE DIRECTLY THE # IS (951)385-6446


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Graduated homie . Now on the gring to bump TTT


sure buddy!! we all know you are checking out that CABARET section


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> sure buddy!! we all know you are checking out that CABARET section


Lol whats that. Shit lol how u been homie u coming to the cruize


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck this I'm in homiez IMA bring the bikes out I got em in the shed but they coming out I hope I don't get bite by a spider though


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Fuck this I'm in homiez IMA bring the bikes out I got em in the shed but they coming out I hope I don't get bite by a spider though


That's right homie come out


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Fuck this I'm in homiez IMA bring the bikes out I got em in the shed but they coming out I hope I don't get bite by a spider though


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BRING OUT THOSE LOWRIDER BIKES N CRUISERS


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

We in


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

We in ..........


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the support


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*here is a few pics from last year cruise







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*here is a few pics from last year cruise































































*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*here is a few pics from last year cruise































































*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THERE IS JUS A SAMPLE OF WHAT WENT DOWN LAST YEAR. HOPE MORE AND MORE COME OUT THIS TEAR ON AUG 31,2013


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump ttt let's make this years bigger n better


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1.LATINS FINEST SO CAL
2.ONTARIO CLASSICS SO CAL
3.BOMB LIFE IE BC
4.PAINFUL PLEASURES LOWDESERT 
5.VALLEYS FINEST DESERT HOT SPRINGS
6.GOOD TIMES ELA BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP,will b there~cotton kandy~


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


WILL CHOLO DJ BE IN THE HOUSE CRUIZIN WITH.THE FAM?


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Where did u guys park the bike trailers ?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WILL CHOLO DJ BE IN THE HOUSE CRUIZIN WITH.THE FAM?


Cholo DJ ain't cruzing with us doesn't benefit the homie that be firme though but won't happen!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:TOMORROW :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP X 2~cotton kandy~:roflmao:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bump


Trailers foo where do u park em homeboy


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Trailers foo where do u park em homeboy


I believe you can park them them in the parking lot


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Club roll call feel free to add your club to the list Lowrider style bike club rolling to our beach cruise


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up everybody just added were gonna give 2 plaques out at our cruise at the end for club participation and the furthers distance so all clubs n solo riders come out August 31 n cruise the low low bikes and beach cruisers


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:TONIGHT :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1.LATINS FINEST SO CAL
2.ONTARIO CLASSICS SO CAL
3.BOMB LIFE IE BC
4.PAINFUL PLEASURES LOWDESERT 
5.VALLEYS FINEST DESERT HOT SPRINGS
6.GOOD TIMES ELA BC...7.LOWRIDER STYLE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GET THERE IN THE MORNING. ITS $15 TO PARK A CAR BUT IF U GOT A TRAILER IT MAYBE ANOTHER 15. I SUGEST U BE THERE AROUND 7 TO 8 TO GET A SPOT


Sporty67 said:


> Trailers foo where do u park em homeboy


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM IT UR SAYING HE AINT GOING OUT CRUIZIN ON THE LOWLOW BIKLAS WITH US, :inout:


Sporty67 said:


> Cholo DJ ain't cruzing with us doesn't benefit the homie that be firme though but won't happen!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


U coming player


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 



mr.widow-maker said:


> *here is a few pics from last year cruise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


What's up player. Thanks for the bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump ttt Latins finest bringing another bad ass cruise


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

If you rolling to our cruise rep your club


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST SO CAL


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump, a month away get those lowrider bikes ready to cruise


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP, the beach snds. real good right now! toooooooooo ​hot.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U coming player



I will be in Tx.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everybody


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi guys


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everybody


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Qvo mr bumper


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will be in Tx.


Tx these foo ha u aint got that TEXAS FUNK PLAYER. might aswell jus roll here


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Qvo mr bumper


I know ha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump Latins finest BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hi


What's up player.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player.


What's up homeboy I know ur gonna ride ur bike too foo or u gota work? U can pass out bisness card on the cruz


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tx these foo ha u aint got that TEXAS FUNK PLAYER. might aswell jus roll here



Going to do the Goodtimes CC DFW thing in August....wanna go?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Going to do the Goodtimes CC DFW thing in August....wanna go?


Serio dam foo u travlin like me now ha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

New page.......ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt for the BADDEST LOWRIDER BIKE CRUIZE IN CALI


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP,WILL B THERE!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait


mr.widow-maker said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Shine those lowlows up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning bump TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/4qYz2VIBfgc last years beach cruise


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/zEfdtqG5bk4 last years beach cruise


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Everybody make sure u come out and have a good time with us Latins finest bike club so cal


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WILL BE A FEW AWARDS GIVIN OUT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Everybody make sure u come out and have a good time with us Latins finest bike club so cal


X2 come out & have a good time with the club!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

meno97 said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST


Thanks for the support homie


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

meno97 said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST


:h5:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME 714-492-0896 my cell if u need info my name joey


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thanks for the support homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:saving the day should b fun!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT WILL BE OUT THERE SUPPORT !!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT WILL BE OUT THERE SUPPORT !!!!


Thanks for the support should be a fun day


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump.......ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sexi hynas bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sexi hynas bump


are you taking this sexy hyna ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT 


mandoemex said:


> are you taking this sexy hyna ?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Lets get those lowrider bikes ready to cruise


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks for the support


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will b there!!!see u there,4 some fun in the sun!!!! cotton kandy!:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com[/QUOTE ~SWEET,thanks ~T~T~T~ old memories so.la (primo where u at) DAVID....:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT
> Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> ​REALLY WOW I RECENTLY HEARD U ,JUST U,, COULDN'T STAND LATINS FINEST BUT HERE U R BUMPING OUR PAGE I THINK U R JUST BEING THE SAME JOE (BULLSHITTER) AS ALWAYS DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME BUMPING US :nono: CARLOS V.P.COMMENTS U NO WHERE IM AT!!


Lol. Wow!!!! Strong words yo por eso me quedo calladito .....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ORALE. Miklow where is the roll call player!!! Earn your keep wey....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 



TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME 714-492-0896 my cell if u need info my name joey


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump



TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 661674
> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Roll call if your coming post your club up


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> ​REALLY WOW I RECENTLY HEARD U ,JUST U,, COULDN'T STAND LATINS FINEST BUT HERE U R BUMPING OUR PAGE I THINK U R JUST BEING THE SAME JOE (BULLSHITTER) AS ALWAYS DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME BUMPING US :nono: CARLOS V.P.COMMENTS U NO WHERE IM AT!!



BUMP TTT CANT WAIT FOR YOUR BEACH CRUZ HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT LATIN LUXURY!!! STOPPING BY


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> ​REALLY WOW I RECENTLY HEARD U ,JUST U,, COULDN'T STAND LATINS FINEST BUT HERE U R BUMPING OUR PAGE I THINK U R JUST BEING THE SAME JOE (BULLSHITTER) AS ALWAYS DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME BUMPING US :nono: CARLOS V.P.COMMENTS U NO WHERE IM AT!!


It's a trip how we talked n everything was good now i no dont worry about LATIN LUXURY BUMPING UR PAGE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> BUMP TTT CANT WAIT FOR YOUR BEACH CRUZ HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT LATIN LUXURY!!! STOPPING BY


wasup ruben yea hope u can make it should be a good turn out


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone is envited to come out to our cruise and have a great time. The more the better!!! As you all know we are just family oriented so lets do this. Bring the kids and the bikes out and lets cruiiiiiiiise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ROLL CALL Miklow is good at that. Facebook boy


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up Tito. I don't thing that's the issue. I think and I'm just saying what are my thoughts. Is that joe talks smack or negative about us to other people and it comes back to us and well that's what makes Carlos upset. That he hears it from other places and then he's all hi fiveing our post.
> 
> Y smile at Carlos and then talk shit about him or the rest of our club?? That's all. You know we are cool


Yea we hear the same that's u guys talk shit to but we dont let it get to us cuz if i had something to say to any of u ill will b in ur face telling u but if u want to belive other people go head i guess that's ur thing


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Turn the page


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bumpbump bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


ORALE. What's up carnal.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump!!! Bump!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost here!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam good morning, our beach cruise coming soon so let's get ready and get a food list started


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp will bring the dogs & buns & watermelon cookies etc.& papergoods.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> yuppp will bring the dogs & buns & watermelon cookies etc.& papergoods.


Ok nice coo, imma bring hamburgers,buns,sodas,water


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Food list for beach cruise so far 

Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods

Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Food list for beach cruise so far
> 
> Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods
> 
> Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips


Ill bring an appetite!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Ill bring an appetite!!!


u have room lol


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Food list for beach cruise so far
> 
> Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods
> 
> Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips


whos taking the monster ass grill


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> whos taking the monster ass grill


??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Food list for beach cruise so far

Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods

Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips

Victor: sodas,water,chips,mustard,ketchup


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Let me know whoever else is bringing what n ill update the list


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT ITS GOING TO BE GOOD TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Phnx AZ BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> ORALE. What's up carnal.


Sup foo spenca I haven't been on it on here but ah ttt homies


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Sup foo spenca I haven't been on it on here but ah ttt homies


No hay Pedo. It's cool. Have a good weekend


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump getting closer


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3 WEEKS AWAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT !


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. ATTENTION ALL CLUBS, DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR OWN FOOD ND STUFF AS IF U WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF. THE ONLY REASON WERE SHOWIN UP EARLY IS BECAUSE SO WE CAN GET A SPOT AT THE BBQ PITS. WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY LONG HAVIN FUN CRUIZING PLAYIN IN THE OCEAN AN CHILLIN. SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME.....*here is a few pics from last year cruise *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

we need music,should we get cholo d.j.:rimshot:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> we need music,should we get cholo d.j.:rimshot:


Simon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*bump,bump,get ur bikes ready to ride & have a fun time...*




lowdude13 said:


> we need music,should we get cholo d.j.:rimshot:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!! 








. 

Bring out the family and the biklas to the beach on August 31.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!! 








. 

Bring out the family and the biklas to the beach on August 31.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT LETS CUIZE THE BEACH PATH!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> No hay Pedo. It's cool. Have a good weekend


I know ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT LETS CUIZE THE BEACH PATH!!!!


Why how many paths is there ??? I'm confused now homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> we need music,should we get cholo d.j.:rimshot:


Tripping that guy will take all our money even the change!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

See ya guys soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Why how many paths is there ??? I'm confused now homies


Miklow has that effect on people.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

we are going to cruize this way n that way <------------->


Sporty67 said:


> Why how many paths is there ??? I'm confused now homies


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Miklow has that effect on people.


Hahahahaha is there an underground path like tunnels n shit hahahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> we are going to cruize this way n that way <------------->


Stupid  hahahahaha this foo maby after the BBQ well be goin <……………………………… this way ………………………>and that way ......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahahaha is there an underground path like tunnels n shit hahahaha


Colorado chapter. Sorry player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump 


ElProfeJose said:


> On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:fool2:bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Colorado chapter. Sorry player.


:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost time .....ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT lets do it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Roll call from my FB event I have on there:

Reflections BC southeast
Reflections cc southeast
Lo nuestro BC 
Impressions la bike club


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Roll call from my FB event I have on there:
> 
> Reflections BC southeast
> Reflections cc southeast
> ...


ORALE. I think the homies from Ontario classics are going too. Who else. TTT. Bump it!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 



mr.widow-maker said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM SATURDAY AUGUST 31,2013
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam..
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Tripping that guy will take all our money even the change!!!!!!


whats up sporty the cops will come out,& tell him turn it off disturbing the peace.. r some shit like that ...:machinegun:hope u guys can roll thru.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

​TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> ORALE. I think the homies from Ontario classics are going too. Who else. TTT. Bump it!!!


O well be there homies kids ready to Cruz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> whats up sporty the cops will come out,& tell him turn it off disturbing the peace.. r some shit like that ...:machinegun:hope u guys can roll thru.:thumbsup:


That DJ all most likely take all the hudaz change too he will make sure they donate something


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Colorado chapter. Sorry player.


Colorado hu nice this foo


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Colorado hu nice this foo


Simon wey. You know how they are. Medios locos. Pinches weros


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> O well be there homies kids ready to Cruz


Nice. That's cool the kids are excited. That's what it's all about. Having the kids wanting to go and do things!!!!! TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice. That's cool the kids are excited. That's what it's all about. Having the kids wanting to go and do things!!!!! TTT.


Fuck yea foo my son keeps asking me so were really gonna ride at the beach dad I says as long as u ride the 3 wheeler with the ice chest I'm riding ....

I dont like to say that I'm goin cause that always kills it and a pinchi birthday party or a quince nera a dam wedding something always kills it so I just usually don't say I'm goin cause it jinks it so hopefully I didn't just jinks it .....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Simon wey!!! That's cool. 




Sporty67 said:


> Fuck yea foo my son keeps asking me so were really gonna ride at the beach dad I says as long as u ride the 3 wheeler with the ice chest I'm riding ....
> 
> I dont like to say that I'm goin cause that always kills it and a pinchi birthday party or a quince nera a dam wedding something always kills it so I just usually don't say I'm goin cause it jinks it so hopefully I didn't just jinks it .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


Sporty67 said:


> Fuck yea foo my son keeps asking me so were really gonna ride at the beach dad I says as long as u ride the 3 wheeler with the ice chest I'm riding ....
> 
> I dont like to say that I'm goin cause that always kills it and a pinchi birthday party or a quince nera a dam wedding something always kills it so I just usually don't say I'm goin cause it jinks it so hopefully I didn't just jinks it .....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT LETS DO THIS . BRING UR FAMILY AND BIKLAS N LETS CRUIZE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT LETS DO THIS . BRING UR FAMILY AND BIKLAS N LETS CRUIZE.


I know ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon wey!!! That's cool.


Eeeemmm. Hhhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Eeeemmm. Hhhhhhmmmmmm


:wave: DO UR THANG SPORTY,~COTTON KANDY~


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


​sweet


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I know ha


:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

BOMB LIFE IE WILL BE THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

DUKES IE said:


> BOMB LIFE IE WILL BE THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR


Thanks for the support


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump next Saturday


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

whats up homie


DUKES IE said:


> BOMB LIFE IE WILL BE THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :wave: DO UR THANG SPORTY,~COTTON KANDY~


Ttt homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bump next Saturday


I know haaaaaAaaaaaaaaaà


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess the cholo dj stopped bumpin our page??????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I guess the cholo dj stopped bumpin our page??????


Of course he did foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


That's right foo o class will be dipping the beach blvd in chanklas y todo were not brushing our hair or nothing


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ORALE HIPPYS


Sporty67 said:


> That's right foo o class will be dipping the beach blvd in chanklas y todo were not brushing our hair or nothing


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ORALE HIPPYS


Beach bumbs


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Sporty your a fool weyyyyyy. No mames todo grañudo y todo el Pedo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

AUG 31,2013 TTT COME RIDE UR BIKES ON THE BIKE PATH WITH US ALL DAY LONG. BRING THE FAMILY,FRIENDS AND A POSITIVE ATTITUDE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME OUT


soldiersforchrist said:


> :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Sporty your a fool weyyyyyy. No mames todo grañudo y todo el Pedo


Hahahahaha looking like a scurby


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3 more days to go TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> That's right foo o class will be dipping the beach blvd in chanklas y todo were not brushing our hair or nothing


haaaah what hair u guys r mexicans puro baldys !!!:nicoderm: ~cottonkandy~ lol


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I guess the cholo dj stopped bumpin our page??????


:dunno:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's do this 2 more days


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Who's bringing a BBQ? 
Food list for beach cruise so far 

Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods

Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips

Victor: sodas,water,chips,mustard,ketchup


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This Saturday......TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Im not gonna buy anything for food wise for the beach cruise cause I don't hear of any food list and I work Friday night so I don't have time to go to the store at all after I get out of work. So I guess ill just be buying fast food at the beach. I tryed starting a food list..


Who's sniffling


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Who's sniffling


Not me wey


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Jose give the sport dog a call player gots some questions homeboy I tried texting the youngster but he's to big time to give a homie a yamada back tu sabes u got my number no?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Food or no food. Make it a great time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hey Jose give the sport dog a call player gots some questions homeboy I tried texting the youngster but he's to big time to give a homie a yamada back tu sabes u got my number no?


Simon.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> haaaah what hair u guys r mexicans puro baldys !!!:nicoderm: ~cottonkandy~ lol


I Know ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jose u cut out foo well rap tomarows homiez


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon.


Wherez sniffles


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hey Jose give the sport dog a call player gots some questions homeboy I tried texting the youngster but he's to big time to give a homie a yamada back tu sabes u got my number no?


Spenca my phone been broke for 2weeks. pm me


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

It's $15 for parking


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Spenca my phone been broke for 2weeks. pm me


This foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> It's $15 for parking


IMA park on the street homboy I'm just gonna send my lady to put change every two hours hahahaga


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> It's $15 for parking


IMA park on the street homboy I'm just gonna send my lady to put change every two hours hahahaga.....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Not me wey


 :bowrofl:me neither ,no worries theres going to b alot of food!!~~cottonkandy~


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> IMA park on the street homboy I'm just gonna send my lady to put change every two hours hahahaga.....


I guess your gonna get a ticket wey


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> IMA park on the street homboy I'm just gonna send my lady to put change every two hours hahahaga


Lol haha


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BEACH TOMORROW


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> This foo


It's like every time he goes to az he has to buy a new phone. ???? I don't know if he breaks it or he gets jacked?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Perfect weather


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> It's like every time he goes to az he has to buy a new phone. ???? I don't know if he breaks it or he gets jacked?


Hahahahaha o shit he got punked for his phone I told him not to put them fake diamonds on his phone but he said its not fake diamonds its called bedazzled or someshit like that este way


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

its going down,will b out there 2 have a good old time !!:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahahaha o shit he got punked for his phone I told him not to put them fake diamonds on his phone but he said its not fake diamonds its called bedazzled or someshit like that este way


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahahaha o shit he got punked for his phone I told him not to put them fake diamonds on his phone but he said its not fake diamonds its called bedazzled or someshit like that este way


Lol it broke in new mexico pero i got metro insurance. Lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lol it broke in new mexico pero i got metro insurance. Lol


Hhhhaaaahhhahaga


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol


Hahahahahaha


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lol it broke in new mexico pero i got metro insurance. Lol


Don't lie foo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today. Going down.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Pic coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Had a great time yesterday. everyone coming together as 1 and making it happen we broke the record last year with 60 bikes to well over 90 bikes and 11 clubs. all over the IE.OC.LA area. pics and club list coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

That's right good time yesterday with everybody that came out n all the clubs that came out to our beach cruise thanks for the support to all from Latins finest


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 701289


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/bQGQJwD0Yb4


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

more pics to come


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice pix :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

On behalf of our B.c. we all want to thank all clubs that came out & the support u guys put it down,we all had a great fun time with u all!!!:wave: thanks again~cottonkandy~


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Well said


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Right on!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O class kids still talking about the beach Cruz that's a good event u put together widowmaker good stuff homies ttt latins finest ....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

.


Sporty67 said:


> O class kids still talking about the beach Cruz that's a good event u put together widowmaker good stuff homies ttt latins finest ....[/QUOTEs out therx2 thanks sporty nice 2 c u guys out there,,,now lets get ready 4 vegas,,,,:yes:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Sporty67 said:
> ...


----------

